# Run-ins with cops



## Rabbit (Oct 27, 2007)

Drunk
Highspeed police car chase
Police brutality
Police smoking dope
AND MORE! Hahahahah
Add your own stories afterwards!

So I figure everyone would have something to say regarding this topic at least, right? Unless I'm an idiot here and just haven't figured out the site, and there's words regarding this matter elsewhere already... I don't know a goddamned thing, if that's the deal.

This is my latest run in, story-like and visually entertaining and such:

So, there I am, pissing in a bush (okay, not so visually entertaining- hold on yet) and I'm almost falling over drunk. I don't know how my friend hears or sees me, but he hits the brakes and yells my name. I stagger over his way and he goes: 
"GET IN!" I look at them and decide to be motherly and such, 
"We shouldn't be driving, we're tanked." They go: 
"GET IN!" So, I do.

Then I see a pigger coming our way. The fucking juiced-up driver can't drive a straight line if his life were on it (which, it is) and i go, "ohhhhh noooo." So the pigger does a quick 180, puts his flashers on to make our hearts jump, and we get this BRIGHT idea to OUTRUN the cops. Yes, because this always ends with the civilians winning right? No.

With the cop following us, were yelling at the driver, "RIGHT! LEFT!!!! RIGHT!!!!! DOWN THE ALLEYWAY!" Down the alleyway we go, I dont know how they outsmarted our drunken logic, but we get pinholed in the alleyway from both sides.

Fawwwk.

Two more cop cars come in, and we've got an army surrounding us- fuck- with guns out and all. Flashing lights are making me think of seizures and if I had them could I just get out of this situation and die. My friends all pile out of the car quickly, and go on the ground with hands on their heads. Womp womp. I'm sitting there and they're yelling at me to get out- fuck that! As if I want to get out under those circumstances. I'll wait out in the car, thanks. They start hurting my friend and tell me to get out or he'll do worse. Fuck.

I drunkenly get out of the car, to stare directly into headlights. Wtf. I can't see shit. I'm drunk as fuck. They yell "STAND DOWN!" and see, I think this is funny. I saw it on the Simpsons once, where the principal yells that out and the kids all go funny, because, how DO you stand down? I don't understand the big ideal, as at this point I've forgotten about the highspeed chase, and I'm thinking about this matter and how to further fuck with these aliens who have lights in my retinas. I hear what I think is more than one man running behind me. Fuck. I brace myself and wait.

BOOM- I hit the ground with a lot of force. I still can't see a thing with all those lights. My face gets kicked into the gravel. Knees are jabbed into my neck and its hurting. They do that pressure point thing with my arms and it feels like they are breaking. A friend yells up at them, 

"Chill out man, she's just a chick" Grrr whatever, but he doesn't listen and gets off on delivering a little more pain. I hear and feel three men cuffing me, and they tell me to get up. HOW do you get up with your arms tied behind your back? 

"GET UP!" they yell. I make a foolish eel-like attempt. Bastards. They pick me up as if I'm light as a string. Ohhh, I go limp. Cart me around fuckers. I wish I was obese so I was more of a problem.

They throw me ass sticking out over their cop car like I'm roadkill. An older grey haired cop comes over, turns me around, and sticks his crotch against mine REAL hard. What the fuck, your wife don't give you none? I ask where my female cop is (being a girl and we all get to be searched by one, I've heard) he says "we dont have one." Fuck that. After a light search whatever, I get thrown in a car. I can't see my friends and I'm getting worried, because if I'm the only girl and I got treated like that, I really do hope they are okay.

I remember watching a friend Danny kick the back window of a car open and run away safely, so I try to do the same. Danny, you had some strong legs, my friend. The cops come over and tie my legs up a few times with this plastic shit.

I take my shoes off.
I take the plastic circulation-disablers off.

THE CUFFS ARE ON SO TIGHT! So tight, its hurting and I'm wimpering like a battered dog- which i guess, I was close enough to. It's how they made me feel anyhow. Like all this pain was supposed to put me in my place.

A nice younger cop I play good girl with, comes and loosens them. Fucker. I take the cuffs off put pretend they are still on. What can i do?

The ride to the station takes a long time. Where did my shoes go? We get out and I throw those cuffs right in that ugly face of the grey-haired-rapist-wannabe cop.

Throughout all this time, you'd think I could get a name or two? All the identifying numbers and names are covered by little patches. If I ask a cop to identify himself, name, number, etc, I get silence. Fuckers.

I want to remember who beat me so bad. I have a walloping blackeye developing and my face is bleeding from the gravel they dragged me on. I figure I can make them feel like crap but nobody is lookin me in the eye.

Search time, AGAIN woot woot!
They take my pants off, shoes off, socks off, sweater off, so I'm standing there half naked. I get thrown in the lonely "isolation" cell, taunted all goddamn night. They smoke my pot and come in to bother me in that cold plastic bed.

WHAT A LONG ASS STORY- I can't finish it.

Ciao, I hope other girls around don't get it so bad. Anyhow, the story ends with me getting off with a clean slate even after them finding all this shit in my bag, because I was beat so badly, I suppose. My friends get off with nothing, as well.

The driver gets his license taken away for 2 years.


----------



## shitney211 (Nov 23, 2007)

Holy shit! That is one helluva story! I have one similar, but I wasn't so brutally beaten. Infact I wasn't really beaten at all... but I was waisted off my ass! And I signed all my papers "Fuck You" in booking and they were like, your name is Fuck you? and i just said hell yeah, and I'ma name my baby that too fuckers! My Husband at the time did the same thing, of course we were in booking together and in cells next to each other so we were talking alot of shit about pigs and shit, frying them up and eating them and how it shouldn't be illegal to kill a police officer, etc. Well, my husband ended up telling them that we were addicted to pills and so they put us both in the medical ward instead of popullation. They gave us some sort of opiat every three hours and as much gatorade we wanted. And we got as much salt and pepper as we wanted with our meals, which were really good actually! We were arraigned the next day and we weren't sentanced to rehab or nothing like that, just given a court date, which of course we never showed up to!!!! Oh, yeah, that was the night that my husband kicked out the cop's back window and they took his boots and threw them into a ditch. Well, they wouldn't let me grab my boots, which were off already, so when we got released the next day, he was in jail slippers and i was in shower shoes. 

The county jail was about 20 miles outside of town, so the four of us had to hitch a ride back in to town. Good luck doing that half a mile down from the jail!!! So I took my shirt off and was down to my bra and the first car that passed picked us up! Go figure! 

Well, that is my crummy jail/piggly wiggly story! Hope to hear more! Well, really, I hope that there are no more, but you know...


----------



## shitney211 (Nov 23, 2007)

That sucked, I just wrote out my entire most recent run-in story, and it didn't put it anywhere, I dont' really know computers or inet that well, so maybe it was my fault... lets see if this posts?!


----------



## Trenton (Mar 4, 2014)

My stories really aren't as bad as the other ones up there but my first one is a few years old.

My first run in with the border patrol on my way into the US was a fucking pain in the ass. I'm a Canadian citizen and I don't have a criminal record or anything and I had everything I needed to enter the country. So, I'm at the border and I'm waiting for them to let me through, its been like 2 hours and I hear my name and think "Cool, they've run my paper, I can get back on the bus and go through." Nope. The border agent I gave my papers to tells me that they want to ask me a few questions and her buddies take me into some back room with my bag and they search it, then they pat me down (and the motherfucker doing it just suddenly grabs my crotch, total invasion of personal space, didn't warn me or anything) and they ask me the usual stuff, why I'm entering the US, what I do for a living (I was a student at the time), if I had anything illegal in my bag. They tell me everything checks out and send me back out with my bag, no big deal. I sit there for a couple hours more and they send out everyone on my bus except me and a couple others, one of the other people from my bus says its no big deal, if they let me through they'll just stick me on a new bus. They call me back into the back room with my bags again. Same guys. Ask me the same question. Search me and give my crotch another squeeze for good measure. They fingerprint me and take my picture and stuff this time and ask me stupid questions for, like, an hour and then make me sit back out in the front room while they put the rest of the other people on a new bus and then when they call my name again they take me outside and I'm thinking I'm going through, so I go toward the bus and one grabs my shoulder and says "No, you're not getting through." And when I ask why I don't really get a straight answer, just a list of "required paperwork" to get into the country, all of which I already had by the way.

Next year I try again, same deal. Only this time there's this real cool chick on my bus and as it turns out she has a new job as a graphic designer lined up in the states and not only do they not let me through but they don't let this chick through because she "looks suspicious" and her paperwork proving that she has the job is "sketchy" even though they called her new employer and checked her out. Fucking bullshit.

Later on I get through into the US and my first contact with an actual cop is a gun in my face through a car window because he thought me and my girlfriend were drug runners or some shit when we pulled over to the side of the road because we were traveling with her mom in separate cars and he pulled her over for having her brights on. I mean come on dude. A cop flashes his lights at you and you pull over, what's suspicious about that? when he realized we weren't drug mules or anything he was pretty cool though, really apologetic so he wasn't all bad, but still we didn't do anything to deserve that.

Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## MEOW (Mar 4, 2014)

this ended up being alot longer than i thought it'd be.

so this happened in 2011, me and a friend were really into painting freight trains at the time. we would go out just about every night to the same spot under a bridge where trains would often park up for the night.

one night we went out to paint as usual and parked my truck at the base of the bridge, sort of on a gravel patch that was next to the road.

we paint for a few hours and smoke alot of that legal incense shit. (k2, spice) and start to trip kinda hard after a bit.

we decide it was time to leave (it was like 3am or so) and start to come out from under the bridge when we see two police cars parked next to my truck with their lights on.
its important that i mention that my trucks backseat was literally filled with empty spray cans. i'd say easily over 100 empty cans from a month or two of painting.
we duck down and watch them for a little while, and they eventually leave.

so we leave our backpacks full of spray paint and pipe and incense shit under the bridge and run to my truck and make a clean get away. after getting to my friends house, i get the super smart idea to go back for our backpacks so that we can smoke more.

well we drive over the bridge and see the same two cop cars sitting at the bottom of the bridge.
fuuuuucccckkkkkk.
once we pass them they immediately pull on to the road and flash the lights.

as i begin to pull over, i turn to my friend and say hey, we need a matching story pronto.
i remembered that it was a lunar eclipse that night, so i said hey lets just say we parked there to go to the top of bridge to see lunar eclipse better.

well the cops immediately order us out of the car and take us separate and start asking us questions. (remember that we're both high as fuck during all this)

"why were you parked at the bottom of bridge?" i say the lunar eclipse bullshit.
"whats with all the spray cans in your car?" well you see officer im an art major at ACC and thats for my artwork. (i show them my student i.d. and even a paper from my car saying im art major)
"if you were at top of bridge, why didnt we see you?" well we ducked down when you drove by..
"why would you do that if you werent doing anything wrong?" because your cops, and we'd rather just avoid all that confrontation

so apparently my friend answered every question exactly how i did, except the last question he just said "cause' cops are scary" lol. so then they make us stand next to my car for a little over an hour. they finally come to talk to us again and said some bullshit about how they know we were painting the trains under the bridge, and they said my name pulled up for previous "talking to's" about graffiti.

i say thats not true, that i've never been questioned about graffiti and that they made that up.
well that didnt make them too happy so they made us stand next to my truck for another hour.

at this point its about 6 am and the sun is starting to come up. theyve had us there for about 3 hours. they dont have anything on us, but just keep making us wait there while they talk.

eventually they let us go and follow me till i got home. the next day we went back and grabbed the backpacks. that was the longest interaction with police i've ever had


----------

